# Intercambio de Estados y datos entre USB- PIC18F14k50-USB



## molocas (Mar 26, 2009)

LLevo años programando pics en ensamblador  y ahora quiero saber acerca del USB.

Mi idea es hacer un programa en Visual Basic con el cual pueda comunicarme con
el PIC18F14k50 a travez del USB.

Ya he leido de los Descriptores, configuraciones, clases etc.

Leere todas sus sugerencias.

Gracias.


----------

